# Beginner question about how to stabilize a table



## dnewell

Hi everybody, I've got a simple question about table-building, specifically to do with joining the legs and the apron. I used a Rockler apron bracket (pictured) to join the apron pieces to the legs. Once I got everything screwed in it there was some wiggle in it. I can move the legs in most any direction I want. The movement isn't major but over time it will become a problem. Would L-brackets be the solution here? A straight bracket recessed into the top of the legs and aprons?


----------



## 111

It looks like the corner of the leg is hitting the metal bracket. If so, this is stopping the leg from pulling tight into the skirt pcs.
You would need to move the metal bracket a little farther away from the edges of the skirt. 
(Note This would change the distance you skirts are set in. 
Or you could just bevel a little off of the corner of the leg. (easiest fix) 
This will let the 2 bolts, in the middle of the bracket, pull the leg in tighter.


----------



## crank49

This is the place where a couple of tenons would make a tight joint. 
Then you could trash that little piece of tin.


----------



## wseand

+1 on Kevin's suggestion. Future tables, M&T works great.


----------



## dnewell

Thanks, Kevin, that's helpful. I'll give your suggestion a try.

I'd love to do an M&T sometime, but I'm only working with a table saw and miter saw for this project. Hence, the "beginner" question. Hopefully next time!


----------



## wseand

All you need is a table saw for M&Ton Table legs. It's what I use on table legs, well a chisel too. Just FYI…


----------



## a1Jim

Most of the corner brackets on older furniture have an anchor bolt in the middle holes with nuts that can be tightened to take up any wiggle in the legs. Perhaps if you replace the center screws with anchor bolts and nuts it will help your problem.


----------



## HerbC

+1 on trimming inside corner of leg to get clearance so the leg can be pulled tight.
+1 on changing out the screws to anchor bolts.

Herb


----------



## wormil

The table leg is usually chamfered beneath the metal bracket, I've never used them though.


----------

